# Please Donate



## Phishfry (Nov 28, 2017)

Tomorrow, November 28, is #GivingTuesday.  Now in its sixth year,
#GivingTuesday is a global day of giving that brings together diverse
communities to foster generosity . We're again calling on the FreeBSD
community to channel your passion for FreeBSD into helping us reach
our #GivingTuesdayFreeBSD campaign goal of raising $5,000 in the 24
hour period.

Your donations directly impact FreeBSD by helping us:
- Accelerate OS improvements, by having software developers on our
staff
- Keep FreeBSD secure by having a staff member fill the role of
Deputy Security Officer
- Provide full-time release engineering support, for reliable and
timely releases
- Increasing the number of FreeBSD contributors and users from our
global FreeBSD outreach and advocacy efforts

To maximize the success of the campaign, we're asking for your help
in spreading the word. Share reminders to donate on your social media
networks and set up your own Facebook fundraisers.  Let colleagues
and friends know that you support FreeBSD, and why they should too.
Below you'll find sample tweets, Facebook posts and graphics to help
you spread the word.

Set Up a FreeBSD Foundation Fundraiser on Facebook
To create a fundraiser:
1. Click Fundraisers in the left menu of your News Feed.
2. Click + Create Fundraiser.
3. Search for FreeBSD Foundation, then choose a cover photo and fill
in the fundraiser details.
4. Click Create.   
Note: All fundraisers are public, so anyone on or off of Facebook can
see them. In addition, Facebook fees are waived on #GivingTuesday and
donations will be matched by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation up
to $50,000 per nonprofit or $1,000 per fundraiser or donate button,
until the $2 million in matching funds run out.

Facebook and Twitter Profile Pictures
Show your support of #GivingTuesdayFreeBSD by adding a Twibbon to
your Facebook and Twitter profile picture.
http://cts.vresp.com/c/?FreeBSDFoundation/5c01ef6002/9e97c2e568/c3de41609e

Suggested Tweets "Love #FreeBSD? Let 'em know! Donate to the
#GivingTuesdayFreeBSD Campaign."

"Show your support for #FreeBSD! Donate to the @freebsdfndation
#GivingTuesdayFreeBSD campaign!"

"Join me in making a difference in the FreeBSD Project on 11/28.
Donate to the #GivingTuesdayFreeBSD campaign".

Sample Facebook Posts
Interested in making a difference in the FreeBSD Project? Support the
#GivingTuesdayFreeBSD campaign. Find out more at:
http://cts.vresp.com/c/?FreeBSDFoundation/5c01ef6002/9e97c2e568/8406a6755d

If you love FreeBSD like I do, join me on Tuesday, November 28 by
helping the FreeBSD Foundation reach its goal of raising $5000 as
part of the #GivingTuesdayFreeBSD campaign.
http://cts.vresp.com/c/?FreeBSDFoundation/5c01ef6002/9e97c2e568/2ae3cf3f27

Make a direct impact on your favorite operating system! Join me in
supporting the #GivingTuesdayFreeBSD campaign and donate today!
http://cts.vresp.com/c/?FreeBSDFoundation/5c01ef6002/9e97c2e568/4b483b0832 

Finally, we've extended the "Post and Boast" social media contest to
include #GivingTuesday.
To enter:   
1. Snap a photo that shows either the FreeBSD Foundation logo, "Proud
Donor" button, or any FreeBSD swag on a person, item, or in front of
a cityscape or picturesque background. FreeBSD swag can be the
FreeBSD sticker, Beastie doll, apparel, tattoo, bag, etc.  The "Proud
Donor" button can be used by simply printing out the image and taking
a picture with it!

2. Donate at least USD $20 to this link:
http://cts.vresp.com/c/?FreeBSDFoundation/5c01ef6002/9e97c2e568/d27cbe1ff3 
or to one of the active Facebook fundraising campaigns. Post your
photo on social media and be sure include this hashtag:
#DonatedtoFreeBSD  Find out more about the contest at:
http://cts.vresp.com/c/?FreeBSDFoundation/5c01ef6002/9e97c2e568/bdf27a612f .

Last year, you helped us surpass our goal by raising nearly $10,000
in the 24 hour period, and we hope to surpass our goal this year as
well.

As you know, your actions have a direct effect on the growth of the
FreeBSD Project. Help us make an even bigger impact in 2017. Support
and share the Foundation's #GivingTuesday Campaign!
Thank you for your support!  Sincerely,

Deb Goodkin
Executive Director
FreeBSD Foundation

______________________________________________________________________
Click to view this email in a browser
http://hosted.verticalresponse.com/1825235/5c01ef6002/593116779/9e97c2e568/

If you no longer wish to receive these emails, please reply to this
message with "Unsubscribe" in the subject line or simply click on the
following link:

http://cts.vresp.com/u?5c01ef6002/9e97c2e568/mlpftw

______________________________________________________________________
This message was sent by FreeBSD Foundation using VerticalResponse


FreeBSD Foundation
5757 Central Ave, Ste 201
Boulder, CO 80301
US


----------



## Handsome Jack (Nov 30, 2017)

I need little help/info for PayPal anonymous donations;
There it says: "PayPal has an _Optional Note_ field that allows you to indicate anonymous donation"
My questions:
1) Is _Optional note_ actually named _Comments_ field on this page?
2) Do I only need only to put _a _word_ anonymous_ into that field ? (or, You know: Dear Admin, please I would like to ... )
3) Is there a way to obtain a custom name (like here), to have appearance on Donors list as, let's say, "Handsome Jack" ?
Thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 1, 2017)

For another donor name you could ask at this contact:
info@freebsdfoundation.org


----------



## Handsome Jack (Dec 1, 2017)

OK; and is that on question 1 true?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 1, 2017)

I did not mess with that so I am unsure. Knowing paypal though it would be the spot.
That will end up on the paper work that paypal sends to the foundations as a receipt.
I see from the donor list that it is added there as 'Anonymous Donor'.


----------



## Handsome Jack (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for answering;
So, to test whole thing, I just sent 10$


----------

